# Introductions, Part 2



## jimnyc

The other thread was getting old and I thought with some new members around since we started that thread we can update again and get to know one another.

Here's a few things to get us started:

Name
Sex
Age
Occupation/school
Background info
What brought you here?
Picture?


Name - Jim, Jimmy, James, Jimnyc

Sex - Male

Age - 37 (7/1/68)

Occupation/school - Graduated Cittone Institute 1991, attended Kean College & St. Johns University. Work as computer technician, desktop support & network administration.

Background info - Born and raised in Central NJ. Married in 1994 and have a 5 year old son. Currently separated...

What brought you here? - In early 2003, as the impending election started to heat up, I participated in a few boards discussing terrorism and our future elections. I was disturbed by the views of so many but enjoyed the debate. It was hard to find a place that was moderated fairly and allowed for open and free debate. A few of us participating then decided to open our own board...

Picture? Sure, see below. My son, Jordan, and myself.


----------



## no1tovote4

Name - Doug
Sex - Yes, I like sex.
Age - 34
Occupation/school - Switch engineer/DU Pioneers
Background info - Native Coloradoan, spent 4 years in the Navy
What brought you here? - I'm addicted to politics.
Picture? - In the picture thread.


----------



## Dan

Name: Dan

Sex: male

Age: 22

Occupation/school: I work at The UPS Store and I have 2 classes to go until I graduate from the University of South Carolina - Aiken with a degree in English.

Background info: Lived in Colonia, NJ until I was 11, then my parents and I moved to Orangeburg, SC. Stayed there until I graduated high school, then went to college in Aiken. And I'm still here.

What brought you here? I'm Jimnyc's brother.

Picture? Not right now, no.


----------



## fuzzykitten99

Name - Lea (That's PRINCESS Lea to you! or you can call me fuzzykitten)
Sex - Um, I'm not in the mood. Next time, try something called "foreplay".
Age - 25
Occupation - FT mom, wife, and office grunt, soon to be a bank grunt
Background info - I'm an ice fishin', hot-dishin', deer killin', beer-swillin', bona fide Minnesota redneck.
What brought you here? - I like to get the smack-down on the liberal commies!
Picture? - Sorry, none on this computer at this time. I may update later.


----------



## NATO AIR

Name- Eddie
Sex- didn't have any for a long while, making up for lost time now
Age- 22
Occupation- sailor forward deployed in Japan, "conservative" human rights activist: full-time pain in the ass to dictators in North Korea, Burma, Sudan, Zimbabwe, etc etc.
Background- Army brat, college dropout, regular all around loser
What brought you here?- got bored on a duty day, went spastic after a week on the board, Jimnyc gave me a second chance and i've been good ever since. lots of smart folks on the board to learn from and debate with, kind of like a second family on the internet.
Picture- I don't feel like crashing the board...


----------



## 5stringJeff

Name: Jeff

Sex: Not recently...

Age: 29

Occupation/school: Graduated from West Point.  Currently an analyst for DoD. 

Background info: Born in TX, now live in Puyallup, WA (near Seattle).  Married for three years.  Have a (step)daughter, 12, and a son, almost one month old.  My interests include football, reading, history, and theology.  I've been a born again Christian since 1995.

What brought you here?: A former member of the board posted a link on Yahoo Boards, where I used to attempt to have mature discussions about politics.

Picture?  Attached.


----------



## dmp

Name: Darin

Sex: two nights ago

Age: 33

Occupation/school: DoD Program Analyst/Masters in BS from HardNox U. 

Background info: Born in WA, now live in WA.  Lived in Germany and Korea w/ the Army.  Married, two kids -that didn't work out so I married a grown woman.  Have two children, a girl 6 and boy 3.  My interests include football, reading periodicals, driving, watching TV about history and theology.  I've been a born again Christian since 1978.

What brought you here?: gop_jeff sent me an email with a link to the site. 

Picture?  Attached.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Name: James in the "real world", but Jimmy does fine for the board.

Sex: Male.

Age: 19... Oh, okay. 37.

Occupation/school: Quality Assurance for an airplane seat manufacturer.

Background info: Born in Dallas, raised in a small North Texas town. Served in the Air Force for four years. I've had my ups and downs financially, but am on an upswing at the moment (knocks wood).

What brought you here?: Google search. Actually, I just planned on blowing through while I was trying to stir up interest in a poll. Took a look around and decided to take off my coat for awhile. It was a welcome change from the increasing madness of Yahoo.

Picture?: Oh, you don't want to see my ugly mug again. Let's look at her instead.


----------



## theHawk

Name - James....or "Hawk".
Sex - Male
Age - 30
Occupation/school - Network Admin/Tech
Background info - Was born in Phoenix but my dad was in the Navy at the time and ended up in Oxnard, CA for most of my childhood (early grade school though High School).  Went back to AZ for college at a community college then Arizona State. Although I wasn't a liberal back then by today's standards I certainly wasn't a conservative.  I was ill informed and didn't care much about politics, so I definitely leaned left on social issues at the time, but was always pro-military.
After college I joined the Air Force.  I learned more in the military then I ever did at college, thats for sure.  Got out a few years ago and now working for the AF as a civilian. 
 Needless to say I'm a bit more conservative these days   
What brought you here? - l'm one of the mazda guys ^^
Picture - me at a car show last year.  I'm the 'Tool' in the middle


----------



## Said1

theHawk said:
			
		

> Name - James....or "Hawk".
> Sex - Male
> Picture - me at a car show last year.



That was you?


----------



## 5stringJeff

theHawk said:
			
		

> Picture - me at a car show last year.  I'm the 'Tool' in the middle



All I saw was two hot Asian chicks...


----------



## dmp

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Let's look at her instead.



Bedonkadonk....nice....


----------



## Johnney

Name:  John, Johnney, hey you
Sex:  sure?
Age:  34 years young
Occupation/school:  cable technician
Background info:  mean, ugly, bad attitude
What brought you here?  if i remember correct, Janeeng was spamming the yahoo boards and i surfed in
Picture?  someplace


----------



## padisha emperor

Name : Julien

Sex : Male

Age : 20

Occupation/school : Law student, 3rd year

Background info : I like history, Music, bass-guitar playing, reading, laws...I live in Aix-en-Provence, south of France. I voted YES to the referendum of the 05/29/05 about the Euro Constitution and i'm disappointed by the results....  

What brought you here? I came here when 8236, a british member, contact me by e-mail about this board, we meet together on an other board, really worse than this one. I post first about the WWII commemorations, and i'm the french of the board, irritating, but giving an other point of view, sometimes wrong, sometimes right, about world's event and give an other vision of France, France's history and French (not well considered often here   ). i'm enjoying to be here, the members are nice, even if sometimes there is some fights...Jim was particularly fair with me when i arrived, I thank him very much, and Kathianne nice with me too (plus USViking and some others). And I particularly appreciate the USViking's thread about History Quizz. Hope I give something plus on this board.

Picture? me (with the costume and the bass) and my band in one of our live show.


----------



## Nightwish

I figured this is the perfect thread in which to post my first post.

Name:  Gary (you can call me Gary or Nightwish, I don't care)

Sex:  As often as I can (seriously, male)
Age:  38

Occupation/school:  BA in Psychology from University of Missouri Saint Louis; currently own my own company performing field work for various mortgage and insurance companies.

Background info:  Not much to tell, really.  I guess it'll develop as discussions ensue.

What brought you here?  Someone posted a link to the site over at the ChiefsPlanet forums (a gathering place for KC Chiefs fans).

Picture?  I don't have any of myself at the moment.


----------



## CSM

Nightwish said:
			
		

> I figured this is the perfect thread in which to post my first post.
> 
> Name:  Gary (you can call me Gary or Nightwish, I don't care)
> 
> Sex:  As often as I can (seriously, male)
> Age:  38
> 
> Occupation/school:  BA in Psychology from University of Missouri Saint Louis; currently own my own company performing field work for various mortgage and insurance companies.
> 
> Background info:  Not much to tell, really.  I guess it'll develop as discussions ensue.
> 
> What brought you here?  Someone posted a link to the site over at the ChiefsPlanet forums (a gathering place for KC Chiefs fans).
> 
> Picture?  I don't have any of myself at the moment.



Welcome aboard. You can bet it will be a wild ride!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Nightwish said:
			
		

> I figured this is the perfect thread in which to post my first post.
> 
> Name:  Gary (you can call me Gary or Nightwish, I don't care)
> 
> Sex:  As often as I can (seriously, male)
> Age:  38
> 
> Occupation/school:  BA in Psychology from University of Missouri Saint Louis; currently own my own company performing field work for various mortgage and insurance companies.
> 
> Background info:  Not much to tell, really.  I guess it'll develop as discussions ensue.
> 
> What brought you here?  Someone posted a link to the site over at the ChiefsPlanet forums (a gathering place for KC Chiefs fans).
> 
> Picture?  I don't have any of myself at the moment.



Welcome, Gary! Jump right in...


----------



## Nienna

Name:  Josie

Sex:  female
Age:  33

Occupation/school:  SAHM/ 3 yrs @ U of CIncinnati, BS in Marketing/ graphic design from Northern KY U

Background info:  Married, four kids (2 girls, 2 boys). Born Rolla, MO. Grew up & reside in rural OH.
What brought you here?  Member Trinity had been telling me to check out this site for a long time, and I finally did.

Picture?  Sorry.


----------



## Bonnie

Nightwish said:
			
		

> I figured this is the perfect thread in which to post my first post.
> 
> Name:  Gary (you can call me Gary or Nightwish, I don't care)
> 
> Sex:  As often as I can (seriously, male)
> Age:  38
> 
> Occupation/school:  BA in Psychology from University of Missouri Saint Louis; currently own my own company performing field work for various mortgage and insurance companies.
> 
> Background info:  Not much to tell, really.  I guess it'll develop as discussions ensue.
> 
> What brought you here?  Someone posted a link to the site over at the ChiefsPlanet forums (a gathering place for KC Chiefs fans).
> 
> Picture?  I don't have any of myself at the moment.



Welcome Gary....  Don't be shy


----------



## Nienna

Nightwish said:
			
		

> I figured this is the perfect thread in which to post my first post.
> 
> Name:  Gary (you can call me Gary or Nightwish, I don't care)
> 
> Sex:  As often as I can (seriously, male)
> Age:  38
> 
> Occupation/school:  BA in Psychology from University of Missouri Saint Louis; currently own my own company performing field work for various mortgage and insurance companies.
> 
> Background info:  Not much to tell, really.  I guess it'll develop as discussions ensue.
> 
> What brought you here?  Someone posted a link to the site over at the ChiefsPlanet forums (a gathering place for KC Chiefs fans).
> 
> Picture?  I don't have any of myself at the moment.


Hey, what part of St. Louis are you from? My family is all there! They're in Sappington.


----------



## MudBug007

Okay, here goes my 2nd post. Thanks goes to Shattered for giving me a link to this category.


Name: Donald

Sex: I'm Married, what do you think?

Age: 40

Occupation/school: Self employed home inspector

Background info: Keep movin' folks, not much to see here. Been working at one thing or another after got out of high school. Spent 10 years workin' for a real company before I remembered I don't like bosses.

Love guns, hunting, fishing and 4x4 gas guzzlers but my Saviour, wife and darughter are #1. Conservative to the bone. 

What brought you here? Browsing around the Rusty Humphries show website and found a link.

Picture? Not yet


----------



## no1tovote4

Nightwish said:
			
		

> I figured this is the perfect thread in which to post my first post.
> 
> Name:  Gary (you can call me Gary or Nightwish, I don't care)
> 
> Sex:  As often as I can (seriously, male)
> Age:  38
> 
> Occupation/school:  BA in Psychology from University of Missouri Saint Louis; currently own my own company performing field work for various mortgage and insurance companies.
> 
> Background info:  Not much to tell, really.  I guess it'll develop as discussions ensue.
> 
> What brought you here?  Someone posted a link to the site over at the ChiefsPlanet forums (a gathering place for KC Chiefs fans).
> 
> Picture?  I don't have any of myself at the moment.



Welcome to the board.  Respect the opinions of the others and, especially at the beggining, take the high road and avoid the insults.  It will give you a longer life on the board.  New faces are good.


----------



## no1tovote4

MudBug007 said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes my 2nd post. Thanks goes to Shattered for giving me a link to this category.
> 
> 
> Name: Donald
> 
> Sex: I'm Married, what do you think?
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Occupation/school: Self employed home inspector
> 
> Background info: Keep movin' folks, not much to see here. Been working at one thing or another after got out of high school. Spent 10 years workin' for a real company before I remembered I don't like bosses.
> 
> Love guns, hunting, fishing and 4x4 gas guzzlers but my Saviour, wife and darughter are #1. Conservative to the bone.
> 
> What brought you here? Browsing around the Rusty Humphries show website and found a link.
> 
> Picture? Not yet



Welcome, and wade right in.  We are not that bad, really...

Anyway, the same advice as the post above.


----------



## Abbey Normal

MudBug007 said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes my 2nd post. Thanks goes to Shattered for giving me a link to this category.
> 
> 
> Name: Donald
> 
> Sex: I'm Married, what do you think? *Could go either way!*
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Occupation/school: Self employed home inspector
> 
> Background info: Keep movin' folks, not much to see here. Been working at one thing or another after got out of high school. Spent 10 years workin' for a real company before I remembered I don't like bosses.
> 
> Love guns, hunting, fishing and 4x4 gas guzzlers but my Saviour, wife and darughter are #1. Conservative to the bone.
> 
> What brought you here? Browsing around the Rusty Humphries show website and found a link.
> 
> Picture? Not yet



*Welcome, Mud, and jump right in. I'm glad you are here. *


----------



## Bonnie

MudBug007 said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes my 2nd post. Thanks goes to Shattered for giving me a link to this category.
> 
> 
> Name: Donald
> 
> Sex: I'm Married, what do you think?
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Occupation/school: Self employed home inspector
> 
> Background info: Keep movin' folks, not much to see here. Been working at one thing or another after got out of high school. Spent 10 years workin' for a real company before I remembered I don't like bosses.
> 
> Love guns, hunting, fishing and 4x4 gas guzzlers but my Saviour, wife and darughter are #1. Conservative to the bone.
> 
> What brought you here? Browsing around the Rusty Humphries show website and found a link.
> 
> Picture? Not yet



Nice to have you here, welcome to you!!


----------



## yoyo

Name - Yoyo

Sex - Can you guess??? :tng: 
Age - GUESS AGAIN...  

Occupation/school - I am a chinese. So my school is in Guangzhou, Guangdong province. And now I work in Quantum Trd.Ltd as a merchandiser in Guangzhou city, Guangzhou province, China.
Background info - The same as the item "School."^^^ More, I like smile, like play, like music, etc. Also, I like to make friends with "you" who comes from overseas&#12290;

What brought you here: It's my lucky to come here. And I like to have a chat in BBS.  

Picture:


----------



## Bonnie

yoyo said:
			
		

> Name - Yoyo
> 
> Sex - Can you guess??? :tng:
> Age - GUESS AGAIN...
> 
> Occupation/school - I am a chinese. So my school is in Guangzhou, Guangdong province. And now I work in Quantum Trd.Ltd as a merchandiser in Guangzhou city, Guangzhou province, China.
> Background info - The same as the item "School."^^^ More, I like smile, like play, like music, etc. Also, I like to make friends with "you" who comes from overseas&#12290;
> 
> What brought you here: It's my lucky to come here. And I like to have a chat in BBS.
> 
> Picture:





Welcome to the board!!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Welcome everybody.  I love you all.  Unless, you're a commie. Or a nation destroying corporate or government elite.


----------



## nibor

I didn't see an area for introductions so I'll post mine here:



A Northern opinionated oldish hill william,who's opinion may or may not match with yours,and still believe that logic can and must cure the ills of the world,although acceptance and political correctness(which IS MY ENEMY) SEEM TO BE RULING THIS DAY,for now!

I try to be friendly to everybody,unless it's shown that I shouldn't be,I USE caps for EMPHASIS and not necessarily anger!

Although........with everything happening around us,I'm not particularly a "happy camper",I DON'T live by the addage "don't worry be happy" and my kumbahya attitude is wearing quite thin!


I DON'T particularly care what color anyone's skin is and try not to push those issues unless forced,and others make it an issue,although I'm not blind and say it as I see it!!!!!!


I am an herbalist/naturalist (but not a tree hugger),and find natural ways to enhance this life and cure it's maladies,I TAKE NO chemical corporately manufactured or otherwise medications (except maybe a headache reliever very sparingly),because there is most ALWAYS a better direction!!!

I'm spiritual not religious,but not a defined "new ager",and have leanings towards Quantum Physics,I believe in the teachings of Jesus,but have a hard time finding them IN DIRECT CONTEXT to the man or society!  


I'm not always right,but do appreciate if you "PROVE ME WRONG" without calling me names,because everyone has lessons to learn!


----------



## dilloduck

nibor said:
			
		

> I didn't see an area for introductions so I'll post mine here:
> 
> 
> 
> A Northern opinionated oldish hill william,who's opinion may or may not match with yours,and still believe that logic can and must cure the ills of the world,although acceptance and political correctness(which IS MY ENEMY) SEEM TO BE RULING THIS DAY,for now!
> 
> I try to be friendly to everybody,unless it's shown that I shouldn't be,I USE caps for EMPHASIS and not necessarily anger!
> 
> Although........with everything happening around us,I'm not particularly a "happy camper",I DON'T live by the addage "don't worry be happy" and my kumbahya attitude is wearing quite thin!
> 
> 
> I DON'T particularly care what color anyone's skin is and try not to push those issues unless forced,and others make it an issue,although I'm not blind and say it as I see it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am an herbalist,and find natural ways to enhance this life and cure it's maladies,I TAKE NO chemical corporately manufactured or otherwise medications (except maybe a headache reliever very sparingly),because there is most ALWAYS a better direction!!!
> 
> I'm spiritual not religious,but not a defined "new ager",and have leanings towards Quantum Physics,I believe in the teachings of Jesus,but have a hard time finding them IN DIRECT CONTEXT to the man or society!
> 
> 
> I'm not always right,but do appreciate if you "PROVE ME WRONG" without calling me names,because everyone has lessons to learn!



Welcome---I use caps for emphasis too !!! Did you know that your nic is "robin" backwards? :teeth:


----------



## 5stringJeff

Welcome Nibor!


----------



## nibor

Yes I am aware!  :bat:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello.  North of what?


----------



## nibor

North of the recognized Upstate,in the NW Adirondacks!


----------



## Annie

nibor said:
			
		

> North of the recognized Upstate,in the NW Adirondacks!


I merged this Nibor thread onto introductions.


----------



## 5stringJeff

nibor said:
			
		

> North of the recognized Upstate,in the NW Adirondacks!



That's very beautiful country!  I spent a weekend up there for a retreat while in college.


----------



## nibor

Yes Jeff it is,I love it here,I'm not native to this area,I moved here a decade ago from my home and family in PA,and am NOT leaving!!!! :usa: 


The area REALLY needs some help,but is VERY worthy overall!


----------



## no1tovote4

Not a bad place at all to live....

At least there are "mountains" to look at.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Howdy, Nibor! 

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Ryan Armstrong

Male

25

I'm a graduate of the University of Alabama. I am in my first year of law school, so let the lawyer jokes begin.

My background is pretty dull. I grew up in South Carolina and Southern Illinois, simultaneously. My Dad is a policeman and Vietnam Vet, my Mom is a nurse. So my spoon wasn't silver, more like pewter. Politically, I tend to sway more conservative. I consider myself a moderate Republican, even though that particular animal is becoming extinct. 

I posted here for a month or so back in '04 under the screen name, armstrong80. I quit posting due to a deployment to Afghanistan. In th eprocess I forgot all about USMB. I came back by accident, when I was cleaning my favorites folder on my old laptop. I had forgotten my user name and password, so I made a new one. 

I tend to say what I mean and mean what I say. I enjoy the debate on this board and hope to gain the respect of the board, even if we do not see eye to eye on somethings. This will probably happen quite frequently.


----------



## no1tovote4

We've known you for a while, I don't remember whether I welcomed you yet....

So, Welcome!  n00b!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Welcome, OTF!


----------



## ErikViking

Name: Erik
Sex: Male
Age: 35
Occupation/school: Computer programmer

Background info
I live in Sweden - Europe and have an academic degree from school. I have been working with computers since i was 24. Served in the military for two years (Armour - recognition) and has a family with wife and two kids.

Politically
To the right here, and from american point of view left. If left/right positions still holds. Maybe certiain issues are better descriptions.

What brought you here
Another swedish chatboard where this one was mentioned. I have followed the posting here for a week or so and thought i might give it a go.

Sounds okay?


----------



## Nienna

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Name: Erik
> Sex: Male
> Age: 35
> Occupation/school: Computer programmer
> 
> Background info
> I live in Sweden - Europe and have an academic degree from school. I have been working with computers since i was 24. Served in the military for two years (Armour - recognition) and has a family with wife and two kids.
> 
> Politically
> To the right here, and from american point of view left. If left/right positions still holds. Maybe certiain issues are better descriptions.
> 
> What brought you here
> Another swedish chatboard where this one was mentioned. I have followed the posting here for a week or so and thought i might give it a go.
> 
> Sounds okay?




Hey, Erik! Nice to meet ya!


----------



## ErikViking

mom4 said:
			
		

> Hey, Erik! Nice to meet ya!


Thank you. Cute baby.


----------



## dilloduck

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Thank you. Cute baby.



My Grandparants immigrated (legally) from Sweden. Welcome ! 

(Vannas Parish to be exact)


----------



## ErikViking

dilloduck said:
			
		

> My Grandparants immigrated (legally) from Sweden. Welcome !
> 
> (Vannas Parish to be exact)



Thank you! 
Was it Vannås or Vannäs? 

To where did they immigrate? Minnesota?


----------



## USViking

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Name: Erik
> Sex: Male
> Age: 35
> Occupation/school: Computer programmer
> 
> Background info
> I live in Sweden - Europe and have an academic degree from school. I have been working with computers since i was 24. Served in the military for two years (Armour - recognition) and has a family with wife and two kids.
> 
> Politically
> To the right here, and from american point of view left. If left/right positions still holds. Maybe certiain issues are better descriptions.
> 
> What brought you here
> Another swedish chatboard where this one was mentioned. I have followed the posting here for a week or so and thought i might give it a go.
> 
> Sounds okay?


Sounds good!- and nice tio have another Viking here.

My father grew up in Odense, Denmark, and married
an American Southern Belle after moving here.

His name was Eric.


----------



## ErikViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Sounds good!- and nice tio have another Viking here.
> 
> My father grew up in Odense, Denmark, and married
> an American Southern Belle after moving here.
> 
> His name was Eric.



Thanks! I've really got a good welcome here...!
Can never too many Vikings around!


----------



## dilloduck

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Was it Vannås or Vannäs?
> 
> To where did they immigrate? Minnesota?


 
now its called Vindeln---the one in Versterbotten.

Minnesota--ya sure !


----------



## ErikViking

dilloduck said:
			
		

> now its called Vindeln---the one in Versterbotten.
> 
> Minnesota--ya sure !



Okay, I was skiing there once on a winter holliday...


----------



## P&CA admin

*wanders in and bumps into a sign saying...:"introductions thread"...
Hey I finally found it...took me a couple of days...
I'll say who I am again but probably  won't cause I'm lazy tonight...my back is sore from moving 2 queen sized bed sets from basement to 2nd floor ...from 2nd floor to garage...then moving a daybed and...well that kind of gives you an idea of what I do ...*L* 
My politics vary depends on the issue..
I have voted in every election since I was old enough to do so
I am for the death penalty...
I agree with forms of gun control but not a complete ban...
I am for choice....
I am for euthenasia...
I am for health care for all.
I am a stubborn woman who can lose her temper sometimes easily..seems worse with age...
Will be the big 40 this fall...
I am a mother of 2..
I married a wonderful young man from England.....
I met him online in 98...he came over here in 2001..
I am an admin on a politics BB...some of you already know that..
At least I finally found the place I should have started..
I can't believe I have been reading all the other forums and just now found the thread..*L*
I know I told someone here ...sometimes I could be looking right at something I am looking for...and not see it...
My apologies for posting in the wrong forum my hello thread...


----------



## no1tovote4

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Thanks! I've really got a good welcome here...!
> Can never too many Vikings around!



Ever heard of the Horn Resounding?


----------



## ErikViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Ever heard of the Horn Resounding?



Well, yes from mythology. And in an adult movie.


----------



## Dr Grump

From: Here, there and everywhere
Age: 39
Kids: 2 boys who are both cute as hell when they're not trying to kill each other.
Sex: Male.
Occupation: Well, I sure as heck ain't really a Dr.
Regret: Wish I had chosen a different moniker. A friend of a friend is called Grumpy. He's called that because he isn't. Same with another friend, who is called Tiny - but he's 6'6" and built like a brick shithouse...thus my choosing of the name. So, I ain't really grumpy at all - in fact, far from it...but there ya go!


----------



## no1tovote4

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> From: Here, there and everywhere
> Age: 39
> Kids: 2 boys who are both cute as hell when they're not trying to kill each other.
> Sex: Male.
> Occupation: Well, I sure as heck ain't really a Dr.
> Regret: Wish I had chosen a different moniker. A friend of a friend is called Grumpy. He's called that because he isn't. Same with another friend, who is called Tiny - but he's 6'6" and built like a brick shithouse...thus my choosing of the name. So, I ain't really grumpy at all - in fact, far from it...but there ya go!


Are you grumping at us again?!!

 :teeth: 

If you really want to change it talk to darin (dmp to us) and you can get that done.


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are you grumping at us again?!!
> 
> :teeth:
> 
> If you really want to change it talk to darin (dmp to us) and you can get that done.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to no1tovote4 again.


----------



## 1549

Name: Rob
Sex: Male
Age: 19
school: College, Rutgers University

Background info
From Illinois originally, now in New Jersey.  I enjoy sports (baseball, football in particular), reading, and music (I like everything from the beachboys to Eminem).  

Politically
Conservative until I discovered as a teenager that I disagree with republicans on most if not all social issues.  Now I am quite liberal.

What brought you here
I like politics


----------



## CockySOB

I see a few familiar names around here.  I'm a visitor from another board (P&CA) looking for some friendly, anti-librull-moonbat faces....

Around these parts, I might actually be considered moderate with some conservative leanings....  Works for me!

Male, 36yrs, mutt, college professor, living in Illinois - the part SOUTH of I-80.


(OK, *now* will the message at the top of my screen go away?   )


----------



## Yukon

I am a LIBERAL and I love debating with the Conservatives fanatics who haunt the www. I am:

- Opposed to the illegal Iraqi war
- Opposed to Capital Punsihment
- Opposed to Private Health Insurance - we need National Healthy Coverage from tax dollars
- Opposed to Bush Junior's distruction of the Bill of Rights 
- Opposed to tax cuts for the wealthy
- Opposed to increased military spending

Ask and ye shall be informed for *I AM the YUKON MAN !!!!*


----------



## dilloduck

Yukon said:
			
		

> I am a LIBERAL and I love debating with the Conservatives fanatics who haunt the www. I am:
> 
> - Opposed to the illegal Iraqi war
> - Opposed to Capital Punsihment
> - Opposed to Private Health Insurance - we need National Healthy Coverage from tax dollars
> - Opposed to Bush Junior's distruction of the Bill of Rights
> - Opposed to tax cuts for the wealthy
> - Opposed to increased military spending
> 
> Ask and ye shall be informed for *I AM the YUKON MAN !!!!*



Welcome---jump right on in !!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Yukon said:
			
		

> I am a LIBERAL and I love debating with the Conservatives fanatics who haunt the www. I am:
> 
> - Opposed to the illegal Iraqi war
> - Opposed to Capital Punsihment
> - Opposed to Private Health Insurance - we need National Healthy Coverage from tax dollars
> - Opposed to Bush Junior's distruction of the Bill of Rights
> - Opposed to tax cuts for the wealthy
> - Opposed to increased military spending
> 
> Ask and ye shall be informed for *I AM the YUKON MAN !!!!*



I am RWA.  You will most assuredly be reduced to a somewhat smelly dust before I am through with you.  Welcome to the board!


----------



## Annie

Yukon said:
			
		

> I am a LIBERAL and I love debating with the Conservatives fanatics who haunt the www. I am:
> 
> - Opposed to the illegal Iraqi war
> - Opposed to Capital Punsihment
> - Opposed to Private Health Insurance - we need National Healthy Coverage from tax dollars
> - Opposed to Bush Junior's distruction of the Bill of Rights
> - Opposed to tax cuts for the wealthy
> - Opposed to increased military spending
> 
> Ask and ye shall be informed for *I AM the YUKON MAN !!!!*



Well hello Yukon and welcome. I'm going to move this to the introduction thread in the chat forum down below.


----------



## dmp

Welcome to the board...
(shrug)



			
				Yukon said:
			
		

> I am a LIBERAL and I love debating with the Conservatives fanatics who haunt the www. I am:
> 
> - Opposed to the illegal Iraqi war
> - Opposed to Capital Punsihment
> - Opposed to Private Health Insurance - we need National Healthy Coverage from tax dollars
> - Opposed to Bush Junior's distruction of the Bill of Rights
> - Opposed to tax cuts for the wealthy
> - Opposed to increased military spending
> 
> Ask and ye shall be informed for *I AM the YUKON MAN !!!!*






but Nobody gives a shit....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Yukon said:
			
		

> I am a LIBERAL and I love debating with the Conservatives fanatics who haunt the www. I am:
> 
> - Opposed to the illegal Iraqi war
> - Opposed to Capital Punsihment
> - Opposed to Private Health Insurance - we need National Healthy Coverage from tax dollars
> - Opposed to Bush Junior's distruction of the Bill of Rights
> - Opposed to tax cuts for the wealthy
> - Opposed to increased military spending
> 
> Ask and ye shall be informed for *I AM the YUKON MAN !!!!*


Opposed to spell check
distruction (destruction)
Punsihment (punishment)


----------



## Said1

Yukon said:
			
		

> I AM the YUKON MAN !!!![/SIZE][/B]




Oh no you're not.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Already banned huh.
I think that's a record


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Already banned huh.
> I think that's a record


Came in looking for it IMO...why bother?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Came in looking for it IMO...why bother?



I agree. I wonder if he also walks into a dinner party yelling at people how messed up they are. 

Question: Is the Internet breeding bad manners, or are they already there and it just amplifies them? 

Discuss.


----------



## Mr. P

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I agree. I wonder if he also walks into a dinner party yelling at people how messed up they are.
> 
> Question: Is the Internet breeeding bad manners, or are they already there and it just amplifies them?
> 
> Discuss.


I think being anonymous brings out the worst in us, if we allow it to.


----------



## no1tovote4

Looks like when they moved Yukon's post it released this thread from it's sticky moorings!  Now it is freeflowing and subject to disappearance...


:bong420:


----------



## Mr.Conley

Wow, just noticed this thread. Well... if everyone jumped off a bridge, then I would too I guess.

Name: Hugh (I know, it sucks)
Sex: Male
Age: 20 
School: Harvard College

Background info
Originally born in New Orleans, but I lived most of my early years in southern Alabama with my mom. After attending 7-9 different schools, I moved back to New Orleans with my dad for 8th grade, and then went to Phillips Academy, Andover, a boarding school located north of Boston on a full ride for high school. I'm dual concentrating in Economics and Chinese Civilization (read: language). Between surviving college, internships, and family, I run my own business helping families and businesses reduce their environmental impact and save money on energy costs. In my spare time I really enjoy music (especially Korean), movies, video games (Zelda is my favorite), relaxing, watersking, and learning languages. Outside of school, I'm working on Korean and Spanish right now, but I'm also starting to dabble in German. I'm also a really heavy reader. I probably go through a couple books a week. I used to really suffer from dyslexia, so now I'm making up for lost time. I also do a lot of work with ARC and recently the Red Cross. 

Politically
I come from a divided house of paradoxes. My father is a college philosophy professor who votes Republican. My mom is a born again Christian who voted for Gore and Kerry. 

I myself lean to the left on social issues, but I'm very conservative on economic policy. 
Low taxes, mimumum- but some- regulation of business, free trade, but still a believer in a mixed economy. 
While I think that everyone has a right to practice their religion, I don't think religion should have any influence on the government. 
Whilel I don't fully accept the global warming theory, I do adhere to it's basic tenants, if only because of the overall scientific consensus. 
I don't support Medicare or Medicaid and feel that they should be phased out because of their expensive price tags, but I feel social security is too important to dismantle.
On the Iraq War, I initially didn't support the invasion. I don't think Saddam was a credible threat to the US. I think that the money we are spending in Iraq could have been far better spent; however, I also subscribe to Thomas PM Barnett's Core-Gap Theory and believe that Iraq could be a stepping stone towards a democratic world. I also believe that Saddam was unfit to rule, and that ultimately more lives will be saved then ended by the invasion.
I feel education is the most important issue facing the country. I support school choice, vouchers, merit pay, accountablility, more diverse school types, and dividing classes by ability. I hate public schools for personal reasons.
Deficit Hawk
Pro- Gay Marriage
Anti Death Penalty
Pro Life ( I am deeply conflicted on this issue and frequently change my position)
Pro-stem cell research (I'm willing to sacrifice invetro stem cells that will never see life for the good of billions.)
I feel that the government needs to greatly increase its funding of scientific reasearch
Right now, I'd vote for a democrat for the House, and a Republican for the Senate. I voted Bush in 04, and will probably vote Republican in 08. I really like John McCain for 08 (Please don't go on about it). 
I'm probably forgetting a lot of things. Not that anyone really does care, but just post if you want my position on something else.

What brought you here
Originally a research project for a class on Partisanship, but my therapist recommended that the short frequent posting on the forum like this could possible help me with my dyslexia. I hope to improve my spontanious writing . Because of this, I don't edit my posts. That way I can compare my progress over the months with my therapist. I feel like I am improving and would appreciate any feedback frpm the board on this issue.


----------



## Mr.Conley

ps. I'm also part of the New World Order and a 27th degree Mason. I sit on the Comittee of 300. I hate both small children and puppies. I also eat babies.


----------



## jillian

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think being anonymous brings out the worst in us, if we allow it to.



True. Some people get a really bad case of "internet muscles". :huh:


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:
			
		

> True. Some people get a really bad case of "internet muscles". :huh:



Aye..and then they ban people (unless they are Ann Coulter-loving, Bush-loving conservatives!!! Heh :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:


----------



## roomy

I have read the 4 posts and cannot for the life of me see any infringements of rules that would cause the poster to be banned:huh: I think a few of these are needed:chillpill


----------



## roomy

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr Grump again.


----------



## jillian

Must be a computer glitch. I just got the same message.  



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr Grump again.


----------



## Dr Grump

roomy said:
			
		

> I have read the 4 posts and cannot for the life of me see any infringements of rules that would cause the poster to be banned:huh: I think a few of these are needed:chillpill



Yukon was being a tad silly, but banned?? RATFLMAO......that's just silly!!   But the words "conservative" and "thick-skinned" don't really gel!


----------



## MtnBiker

Mr.Conley said:
			
		

> ps. I'm also part of the New World Order and a 27th degree Mason. I sit on the Comittee of 300. I hate both small children and puppies. I also eat babies.



:teeth:

That's really funny.


----------



## Mr.Conley

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> That's really funny.


But is it true?


----------



## MtnBiker

Nobody hates puppies.


----------



## Mr.Conley

roomy said:
			
		

> SHITE MACHINES.


Exactly.
Plus they are good, trusting, and innocent; characterestics we the NWO stand against.


----------



## Mr.Conley

And don't even start about small children.


----------



## roomy

You Know That I Know That You Know!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Mr.Conley

But do you know that I know that you know that I know.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Restuck.  Carry on.


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr.Conley said:
			
		

> ps. I'm also part of the New World Order and a 27th degree Mason. I sit on the Comittee of 300. I hate both small children and puppies. I also eat babies.



Are you really a Freemason?  Which lodge?


----------



## Emmett

Name: Emmett
Sex: Uh! I have before
Education: Had to quit school to support my drug habit!
How did you hear about USMB: ???????????????
Age: I'm aged
Let's see what else? : Free spirited, Libertarian, Truck Driver(own company), Repoman, Opinionated, Familyman, Unmarried, Grandpa, Traveler, Biker, Private Investigator, Gardner, Chef and all around nice guy!

It might take me all night to do the things I used to do all night but I still get em done every now and then. Well, maybe not that often. OK, I can't remember the last time but I can do it. 

I was born 50 years too late. My stork got lost in a storm, dropped me down the wrong chimney (I hit my head hard) and then flew off and left no instruction manual for the poor unfortunate folks who lived in the house.

I tend to lean right and left when I am drinking! Sometimes I fall down but I am a determined sumbitch and I get back up! I smoked pot for 30 years and quit, now my eyes are going to shit. As a matter of fact all my other parts are wearing out on perfect schedule.

I am an American, as so as they come. I treasure the underdog spirit and his desire to succeed. I am disgusted by old un cared for little league fields with ivy on the backstop, folks who think I should pay their way and lawyers who live off hard working folks by sueing their ass off such as happened to me which is why I am driving a damn truck.

My grandmother once told me that I was special and that one day I would influence many people in some wonderful way...............she was wrong! She made great squash casseroles though.

I served 4 years in the Navy, can't remember the last time clock I punched but I know it hurt. Risky Business has been my life. I passionately enjoy stealing cars, sneaking around and doing things folks think you either shouldn't do, wouldn't do or couldn't do. Thrillseeker? Noooooooo!!!!! I just liked job security.

I really did quit school and have no real formal education. I guess I educated myself, I have read everything, believe I know even more and am ready to argue the points by which I believe this to be so.................... Don't let the smooth taste fool you though I came loaded with options for I am still searching the instruction manual for information on how to use some of my features.

I landed on the board through the LP website I think and have enjoyed participation here for about a year or so. I don't post as frequently as most however I do have opinions as some of you know and look forward to continued participation in the future.

Ready....set...........GO!


----------



## no1tovote4

Emmett said:
			
		

> Name: Emmett
> Sex: Uh! I have before
> Education: Had to quit school to support my drug habit!
> How did you hear about USMB: ???????????????
> Age: I'm aged
> Let's see what else? : Free spirited, Libertarian, Truck Driver(own company), Repoman, Opinionated, Familyman, Unmarried, Grandpa, Traveler, Biker, Private Investigator, Gardner, Chef and all around nice guy!
> 
> It might take me all night to do the things I used to do all night but I still get em done every now and then. Well, maybe not that often. OK, I can't remember the last time but I can do it.
> 
> I was born 50 years too late. My stork got lost in a storm, dropped me down the wrong chimney (I hit my head hard) and then flew off and left no instruction manual for the poor unfortunate folks who lived in the house.
> 
> I tend to lean right and left when I am drinking! Sometimes I fall down but I am a determined sumbitch and I get back up! I smoked pot for 30 years and quit, now my eyes are going to shit. As a matter of fact all my other parts are wearing out on perfect schedule.
> 
> I am an American, as so as they come. I treasure the underdog spirit and his desire to succeed. I am disgusted by old un cared for little league fields with ivy on the backstop, folks who think I should pay their way and lawyers who live off hard working folks by sueing their ass off such as happened to me which is why I am driving a damn truck.
> 
> My grandmother once told me that I was special and that one day I would influence many people in some wonderful way...............she was wrong! She made great squash casseroles though.
> 
> I served 4 years in the Navy, can't remember the last time clock I punched but I know it hurt. Risky Business has been my life. I passionately enjoy stealing cars, sneaking around and doing things folks think you either shouldn't do, wouldn't do or couldn't do. Thrillseeker? Noooooooo!!!!! I just liked job security.
> 
> I really did quit school and have no real formal education. I guess I educated myself, I have read everything, believe I know even more and am ready to argue the points by which I believe this to be so.................... Don't let the smooth taste fool you though I came loaded with options for I am still searching the instruction manual for information on how to use some of my features.
> 
> I landed on the board through the LP website I think and have enjoyed participation here for about a year or so. I don't post as frequently as most however I do have opinions as some of you know and look forward to continued participation in the future.
> 
> Ready....set...........GO!



Hola!  Jump right in and test the waters...

Some advice:

Start slowly with few Ad Hom attacks....  Those you can add later as we all get to know ya!  (Easier to forgive somebody ya know! Ya know?)  

Enjoy, you'll become addicted!


----------



## Emmett

Hey no1tovotefor, 

I'm not really new dude. I just thought I would add an intro cause everybody else seemed to be doing it. I've posted a few worthless tidbits.

As to critisizing Admin's, if I see fit I will. Understand though that I always criticize in a respectful manner. I believe if you scan my posts you will never find where I have called an individual a name or been disrespectful. I don't do that.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## no1tovote4

Emmett said:
			
		

> Hey no1tovotefor,
> 
> I'm not really new dude. I just thought I would add an intro cause everybody else seemed to be doing it. I've posted a few worthless tidbits.
> 
> As to critisizing Admin's, if I see fit I will. Understand though that I always criticize in a respectful manner. I believe if you scan my posts you will never find where I have called an individual a name or been disrespectful. I don't do that.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Actually, I was able to tell that you weren't new by the over 200 posts in your count...

Sometimes my dry wit doesn't translate well into this environment...


----------



## Otter_Creek

Hello, Just registered and look forward to reading your posts.

My name is Ron, I'm 50 and pretty much retired due to health reasons.
Married 20 years with two kids, boy 19 and girl 17.
Looking forward to meeting the folks here, from some of the posts I see I have a lot in common with many of you.
Thanks


----------



## Mr. P

Otter_Creek said:
			
		

> Hello, Just registered and look forward to reading your posts.
> 
> My name is Ron, I'm 50 and pretty much retired due to health reasons.
> Married 20 years with two kids, boy 19 and girl 17.
> Looking forward to meeting the folks here, from some of the posts I see I have a lot in common with many of you.
> Thanks


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

>


Ditto! Mr. P put that well!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Otter_Creek said:
			
		

> Hello, Just registered and look forward to reading your posts.
> 
> My name is Ron, I'm 50 and pretty much retired due to health reasons.
> Married 20 years with two kids, boy 19 and girl 17.
> Looking forward to meeting the folks here, from some of the posts I see I have a lot in common with many of you.
> Thanks



Hey.  Welcome.  Are you jew-brainwashed?

Here's how you can tell:

Do you think there's no alternative to empowering china with billions in trade?    That selling port operations contracts to terrorist nations is a good idea?  DO you think fencing the border just plain "wouldn't work" and amnesty must accompany any border security plan?  Is nationalism ALWAYS bad?   I anxiously await your answers!


----------



## Otter_Creek

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Hey.  Welcome.  Are you jew-brainwashed?
> 
> Here's how you can tell:
> 
> Do you think there's no alternative to empowering china with billions in trade?    That selling port operations contracts to terrorist nations is a good idea?  DO you think fencing the border just plain "wouldn't work" and amnesty must accompany any border security plan?  Is nationalism ALWAYS bad?   I anxiously await your answers!



Am I jew-brainwashed?
You might want to reconsider that "anxiously" thing.


----------



## Abbey Normal

QUOTE=Otter_Creek]Hello, Just registered and look forward to reading your posts.

My name is Ron, I'm 50 and pretty much retired due to health reasons.
Married 20 years with two kids, boy 19 and girl 17.
Looking forward to meeting the folks here, from some of the posts I see I have a lot in common with many of you.
Thanks[/QUOTE]

Welcome, Otter_Creek. I look forward to getting to know you, and to seeing which posts you related to. 

Nice avatar!


----------



## Otter_Creek

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> QUOTE=Otter_Creek]Hello, Just registered and look forward to reading your posts.
> 
> My name is Ron, I'm 50 and pretty much retired due to health reasons.
> Married 20 years with two kids, boy 19 and girl 17.
> Looking forward to meeting the folks here, from some of the posts I see I have a lot in common with many of you.
> Thanks



Welcome, Otter_Creek. I look forward to getting to know you, and to seeing which posts you related to. 

Nice avatar! [/QUOTE]

Thanks Abbey Normal, You'll find I relate more to the conservative side, though I try to keep some bandaids on hand for when I'm walking the middle of the road. That getting hit from both sides can hurt sometimes.

Glad you like the avatar, we're very proud of our Marine son and sure do miss him. Fortunatly he's still stateside for now.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Otter_Creek said:
			
		

> Am I jew-brainwashed?
> You might want to reconsider that "anxiously" thing.



Just answer the questions.

Port deal: acceptable or unacceptable
Massive trade with china:  The only option or not the only option
Immigration:  A populist redneck concern or something we should all worry about


----------



## Inquisitive One

Hello.  Thought I'd pop in here and say "hello" before I venture into any posts.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Inquisitive One said:
			
		

> Hello.  Thought I'd pop in here and say "hello" before I venture into any posts.


 Hello Inquisitive One. Welcome


----------



## Inquisitive One

Otter_Creek said:
			
		

> Hello Inquisitive One. Welcome



Thanks.  Your avatar is tempting me to make a spa appointment.  :happy2:


----------



## Mr.Conley

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Are you really a Freemason? Which lodge?


Not a Freemason, but I'm in a Finals Club. I guess you could count that.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Inquisitive One said:
			
		

> Hello.  Thought I'd pop in here and say "hello" before I venture into any posts.



Welcome, IO!


----------



## Otter_Creek

Inquisitive One said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Your avatar is tempting me to make a spa appointment.  :happy2:


 I sure wish I could go to the spa that he was at!


----------



## Said1

Otter_Creek said:
			
		

> I sure wish I could go to the spa that he was at!




That's roomy. After a night of getting wasted and posting here,  his wife does that to him when he finally passes out.


----------



## Otter_Creek

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's roomy. After a night of getting wasted and posting here,  his wife does that to him when he finally passes out.



Who's roomy??


----------



## no1tovote4

Mr.Conley said:
			
		

> Not a Freemason, but I'm in a Finals Club. I guess you could count that.


A Finals Club?  What the heck is that?


----------



## no1tovote4

Inquisitive One said:
			
		

> Hello.  Thought I'd pop in here and say "hello" before I venture into any posts.



So...  Tell us a bit about yourself.  Where do you hail from?  Your age?  and so on...  Whatever you feel comfortable telling us!

Welcome.


----------



## Mr.Conley

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A Finals Club? What the heck is that?


A Finals Club is the Harvard equivalent to Yale's secret societies, but more like a fraternity than the Skull and Bones. The membership is public, but procedings aren't. You join a Finals Club at the end of the second year after screening. It isn't totally secret though, girlfriends are allowed to come.


----------



## Gurutoo

Greetings and Salutations!

I'm about to turn 54 this Sunday.
I live in Houston Texas and have:
1  lovely wife,2 ugly dogs and 1 "attack" cat
1 Sig Sauer P229 w/ 3 clips
3 computers

I am:
Pro America
Pro Gun
Pro Death Penalty

Anti Reconquista
Anti Illegal alien
Anti Liberal

Hobbies: love fishing,playing guitar,70's muscle cars,building computers,playing Chess.

I look forward to many interesting discussions with you all!


----------



## Mr. P

Gurutoo said:
			
		

> Greetings and Salutations!
> 
> I'm about to turn 54 this Sunday.
> I live in Houston Texas and have:
> 1  lovely wife,2 ugly dogs and 1 "attack" cat
> 1 Sig Sauer P229 w/ 3 clips
> 3 computers
> 
> I am:
> Pro America
> Pro Gun
> Pro Death Penalty
> 
> Anti Reconquista
> Anti Illegal alien
> Anti Liberal
> 
> Hobbies: love fishing,playing guitar,70's muscle cars,building computers,playing Chess.
> 
> I look forward to many interesting discussions with you all!


----------



## theHawk

welcome.  We need more Texans!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Gurutoo said:
			
		

> Greetings and Salutations!
> 
> I'm about to turn 54 this Sunday.
> I live in Houston Texas and have:
> 1  lovely wife,2 ugly dogs and 1 "attack" cat
> 1 Sig Sauer P229 w/ 3 clips
> 3 computers
> 
> I am:
> Pro America
> Pro Gun
> Pro Death Penalty
> 
> Anti Reconquista
> Anti Illegal alien
> Anti Liberal
> 
> Hobbies: love fishing,playing guitar,70's muscle cars,building computers,playing Chess.
> 
> I look forward to many interesting discussions with you all!



I just came back from a few days in Houston!  My mother lives near Memorial Park, my grandfather lives in Jersey Village, and I grew up in Humble.

Welcome!


----------



## KatarinaZ

Name: Katarina
Sex: Female
Age: 25
Occupation/school: Social worker
Background info: My father is Russian. My mother was Syrian. I am American. I understand and sympathize with all three peoples. Do you?


----------



## dilloduck

KatarinaZ said:
			
		

> Name: Katarina
> Sex: Female
> Age: 25
> Occupation/school: Social worker
> Background info: My father is Russian. My mother was Syrian. I am American. I understand and sympathize with all three peoples. Do you?



Not totally
But welcome !!


----------



## no1tovote4

KatarinaZ said:
			
		

> Name: Katarina
> Sex: Female
> Age: 25
> Occupation/school: Social worker
> Background info: My father is Russian. My mother was Syrian. I am American. I understand and sympathize with all three peoples. Do you?



Vy Govorite Po Russki?


----------



## cgd75

Hello!

Name - Chris
Sex - Male
Age - 31 one week from Sunday
Occupation/school - Musician, with a day job (of course)
Background info - Playing drums for 19 years, love music, trying to delve into what makes people tick...gonzo sociologist, if you will...
What brought you here? a friend from another forum hipped me to this site about politics...

What are my politics? You will see soon enough. The only thing I am "anti" is 
"anti-idiot". Other than that, it's fair game.

Looking forward to some spirited debate! Thanks! 
Nice emoticons, by the way...


----------



## dmp

cgd75 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Name - Chris
> Sex - Male
> Age - 31 one week from Sunday
> Occupation/school - Musician, with a day job (of course)
> Background info - Playing drums for 19 years, love music, trying to delve into what makes people tick...gonzo sociologist, if you will...
> What brought you here? a friend from another forum hipped me to this site about politics...
> 
> What are my politics? You will see soon enough. The only thing I am "anti" is
> "anti-idiot". Other than that, it's fair game.
> 
> Looking forward to some spirited debate! Thanks!
> Nice emoticons, by the way...



welcome!  

One question - you say you're a musician?  But then you contradict that by saying you're a 'drummer'?? which is it??

:



:alco: :alco: :alco:


----------



## no1tovote4

Hello...


----------



## Abbey Normal

Gurutoo said:
			
		

> Greetings and Salutations!
> 
> I'm about to turn 54 this Sunday.
> I live in Houston Texas and have:
> 1  lovely wife,2 ugly dogs and 1 "attack" cat
> 1 Sig Sauer P229 w/ 3 clips
> 3 computers
> 
> I am:
> Pro America
> Pro Gun
> Pro Death Penalty
> 
> Anti Reconquista
> Anti Illegal alien
> Anti Liberal
> 
> Hobbies: love fishing,playing guitar,70's muscle cars,building computers,playing Chess.
> 
> I look forward to many interesting discussions with you all!



Well now, how did I miss this? Welcome to the board.


----------



## Abbey Normal

cgd75 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Name - Chris
> Sex - Male
> Age - 31 one week from Sunday
> Occupation/school - Musician, with a day job (of course)
> Background info - Playing drums for 19 years, love music, trying to delve into what makes people tick...gonzo sociologist, if you will...
> What brought you here? a friend from another forum hipped me to this site about politics...
> 
> What are my politics? You will see soon enough. The only thing I am "anti" is
> "anti-idiot". Other than that, it's fair game.
> 
> Looking forward to some spirited debate! Thanks!
> Nice emoticons, by the way...



Welcome, Chris. :usa:


----------



## roomy

Otter_Creek said:
			
		

> Who's roomy??



Hello and welcome. 

A few words to the wise.

Beware the bandwagon.It is a very large one here, try to be true to yourself and have the courage of your 'own' convictions.Trust no one, I could list the posters I have found to be genuine, but where would be the fun?
When posting here, you may find it useful to drink copious amounts of alcohol, it helps lower your level of intelligence to that of the norm:teeth: 
This is a difficuilt one, try not to poke fun at the 'Three Stooges', once again, it is more fun to find out who they are on your own.:rotflmao: 

Take care.


----------



## ErikViking

I have been on a course and had some vacation (visited Turkey, Nice country)

So what has happened here the last ten weeks? Have you missed some input from a born socialist or something?


----------



## LoneWolf

Name -- Jeremy Scott
Sex -- Ya Offering?? Just Kidding, Male
Age -- 26yrs Old
Occupation/school -- Security Guard @ Shell Oil
Background info -- Been a political talk show junkie for as long as I can remember. I consider myself a constitutionalist and vote on the matter and not along party lines. I am neither republican nor democrat.

What brought you here? -- Looking for a place to talk about politics and not be yelled at cause you dont believe in one idea or another

I will get a picture as soon as I can get my digi cam back from my mom.


----------



## dilloduck

LoneWolf said:
			
		

> Name -- Jeremy Scott
> Sex -- Ya Offering?? Just Kidding, Male
> Age -- 26yrs Old
> Occupation/school -- Security Guard @ Shell Oil
> Background info -- Been a political talk show junkie for as long as I can remember. I consider myself a constitutionalist and vote on the matter and not along party lines. I am neither republican nor democrat.
> 
> What brought you here? -- Looking for a place to talk about politics and not be yelled at cause you dont believe in one idea or another
> 
> I will get a picture as soon as I can get my digi cam back from my mom.



you'll probably get yelled at but welcome anyway !


----------



## manu1959

dmp said:
			
		

> welcome!
> 
> One question - you say you're a musician?  But then you contradict that by saying you're a 'drummer'?? which is it??
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> :alco: :alco: :alco:



no kidding ... plus how can a drummer be anti idiot?:alco: :huh:


----------



## Mace

Hello everyone, just thought I'd stop in and introduce myself. I'll probably start posting soon.

About me, I'm a female, high school student with a lot of opinion especially on political/news type stuff. 

See you all around.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Welcome mace!


----------



## dmp

Hiya Mace.


----------



## Annie

Mace said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, just thought I'd stop in and introduce myself. I'll probably start posting soon.
> 
> About me, I'm a female, high school student with a lot of opinion especially on political/news type stuff.
> 
> See you all around.


Hi Mace, welcome.


----------



## Gurutoo

Mace said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, just thought I'd stop in and introduce myself. I'll probably start posting soon.
> 
> About me, I'm a female, high school student with a lot of opinion especially on political/news type stuff.
> 
> See you all around.



Hi Mace Very Good to see you here!


----------



## RyzinEnagy

Hello everybody, my name is Elving and i'm from New York City.
I'm 19, and currently a sophomore at Dowling College near the Hamptons where I am training to be an airline pilot.
I used to lean far to the left, and being around so many lefties it was normal, but I now am just about right in the middle. Voting on party lines is for the uninformed, and I can go to the right or left on any given issue depending on my beliefs, and I think too many topics become partisan issues and are followed by drones who believe it just because their party tells them to.

Yes, I was once one of them and used to follow Michael Moore relentlessly (trying to avoid saying religiously as I recently became religious again) but now I try to analyze everything as much as possible before letting people know my opinion on an issue.


----------



## Said1

RyzinEnagy said:


> Hello everybody, my name is Elving and i'm from New York City.
> I'm 19, and currently a sophomore at Dowling College near the Hamptons where I am training to be an airline pilot.
> I used to lean far to the left, and being around so many lefties it was normal, but I now am just about right in the middle. Voting on party lines is for the uninformed, and I can go to the right or left on any given issue depending on my beliefs, and I think too many topics become partisan issues and are followed by drones who believe it just because their party tells them to.
> 
> Yes, I was once one of them and used to follow Michael Moore relentlessly (trying to avoid saying religiously as I recently became religious again) but now I try to analyze everything as much as possible before letting people know my opinion on an issue.



Welcome.


----------



## Mr. P

RyzinEnagy said:


> Hello everybody, my name is Elving and i'm from New York City.
> I'm 19, and currently a sophomore at Dowling College near the Hamptons where I am training to be an airline pilot.
> I used to lean far to the left, and being around so many lefties it was normal, but I now am just about right in the middle. Voting on party lines is for the uninformed, and I can go to the right or left on any given issue depending on my beliefs, and I think too many topics become partisan issues and are followed by drones who believe it just because their party tells them to.
> 
> Yes, I was once one of them and used to follow Michael Moore relentlessly (trying to avoid saying religiously as I recently became religious again) but now I try to analyze everything as much as possible before letting people know my opinion on an issue.



Are you in the "B.S. in Aeronautics Professional Pilot" program?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Welcome Ryzin!


----------



## RyzinEnagy

Mr. P said:


> Are you in the "B.S. in Aeronautics Professional Pilot" program?



yes i am actually


----------



## Mr. P

RyzinEnagy said:


> yes i am actually



May I suggest you look into another degree? Anything at all is better, and you can still pursue the airline job. The difference is, if the airlines dont pan out youll have a degree you can use. The airlines dont care what your degree is in. 

Questions? Ill be glad to answer any I can. I hold an ATP, Im Fix and rotory wing rated with 28 years in the aviation profession. If I can help you I will.


----------



## RyzinEnagy

Mr. P said:


> May I suggest you look into another degree? Anything at all is better, and you can still pursue the airline job. The difference is, if the airlines dont pan out youll have a degree you can use. The airlines dont care what your degree is in.
> 
> Questions? Ill be glad to answer any I can. I hold an ATP, Im Fix and rotory wing rated with 28 years in the aviation profession. If I can help you I will.



I'm double-majoring actually in that and Aviation Management. Yeah, I know I need something to fall back on in case the airlines don't pan out, and I'm also taking Air Traffic Control courses and plan to take the ATC exam as well.

Also, I truly appreciate your offer for help. Maybe I'll need it in the future. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SouthernYankee

Name- Leigh

Sex- Yes please :clap1: 

Age- 34 (+1) I decided I didn't want to be 35, so I'm sticking to 34 for a while.

Occupation/school- Overworked and underpaid Litigation Paralegal

Background info- I was born and raised in North Carolina until I met my yankee husband to be, and moved to NY where he was born and raised... all I have to say is "the things you do for love" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What brought you here?  I saw it mentioned it on another website.


----------



## no1tovote4

SouthernYankee said:


> Name- Leigh
> 
> Sex- Yes please :clap1:
> 
> Age- 34 (+1) I decided I didn't want to be 35, so I'm sticking to 34 for a while.
> 
> Occupation/school- Overworked and underpaid Litigation Paralegal
> 
> Background info- I was born and raised in North Carolina until I met my yankee husband to be, and moved to NY where he was born and raised... all I have to say is "the things you do for love"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What brought you here?  I saw it mentioned it on another website.
> 
> Picture?  Alrighty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? It didn't say it had to be MY picture! :tng:



Hello, SY!  Welcome to the board.


----------



## CSM

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SouthernYankee

thanks guys, it's nice to be here!


----------



## Mr. P

Welcome to the zoo, L.


----------



## SouthernYankee

Mr. P said:


> Welcome to the zoo, L.



Can we feed the animals here?


----------



## CSM

SouthernYankee said:


> Can we feed the animals here?



It asll depends...how brave are ya?


----------



## 90K

SouthernYankee said:


> Name- Leigh
> 
> Sex- Yes please :clap1:
> 
> Age- 34 (+1) I decided I didn't want to be 35, so I'm sticking to 34 for a while.
> 
> Occupation/school- Overworked and underpaid Litigation Paralegal
> 
> Background info- I was born and raised in North Carolina until I met my yankee husband to be, and moved to NY where he was born and raised... all I have to say is "the things you do for love"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What brought you here?  I saw it mentioned it on another website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? It didn't say it had to be MY picture! :tng:





When you said _Southern Yankee_ we never correct our own southern folk but really I thought maybe you lived in Maryland south of the Mason Dixon line.:rotflmao: Since I'm originally from Texas and live in the old line state 
Well glad to have ya. 
Picture?  Alrighty:


----------



## Mr. P

SouthernYankee said:


> Can we feed the animals here?



Sure, but risk varies depending on the animal.


----------



## akiboy

Name:- Akshay
Age:- 16
Sex:- Male
Occupation:- High school student 
Background Info:- Born in India. Raised in Dubai.Was in a shithole place called Sanaa in Yemen(that time it wasen't swarming with terrorists) Resided in San Jose , California for sometime and then I am back in Dubai.

What brought me to U.S.M.B:- Google
My Picture:- Laters!!!




Akshay


----------



## SouthernYankee

CSM said:


> It asll depends...how brave are ya?



I've been known to take a few chances in my day.


----------



## SouthernYankee

90K said:


> When you said _Southern Yankee_ we never correct our own southern folk but really I thought maybe you lived in Maryland south of the Mason Dixon line.:rotflmao: Since I'm originally from Texas and live in the old line state
> Well glad to have ya.
> Picture?  Alrighty:




hehe, no, I'm born and raised North Cackalacky!  :


----------



## SouthernYankee

Mr. P said:


> Sure, but risk varies depending on the animal.



I've had all my shots, including a cootie shot... I think I might give it a go!


----------



## Dan Carlin

Name is Dan
41 years old
University of Colorado graduate in History
Journalist
Currently do two podcasts...one on politics and current events ("Common Sense with Dan Carlin")  the other on history ("Dan Carlin's Hardcore History").

I came to the board so that my various rantings and ravings would not be confined to one area of the internet (i.e. MY board, haha...).

Hope you all will drop by my website and give one of my podcasts a listen.  If I can be of assistance in any way, please ask!

-Dan


----------



## 5stringJeff

Welcome Dan!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Welcome to the board, Dan!


----------



## Ninja

Hello,

My buddy Dirt McGirt asked me to join him over here. We were both perma-banned by some hateful Dembots at another board. He tells me this board is much better and the liberals are intellectually honest and interested in real debate rather than blind DNC loyalism and party hackery. Nice to meet you all, conservatives and liberals alike.

--Snowman


----------



## Abbey Normal

snowman said:


> Hello,
> 
> My buddy Dirt McGirt asked me to join him over here. We were both perma-banned by some hateful Dembots at another board. He tells me this board is much better and the liberals are intellectually honest and interested in real debate rather than blind DNC loyalism and party hackery. Nice to meet you all, conservatives and liberals alike.
> 
> --Snowman



Welcome, Snowman!


----------



## wiggles

snowman said:


> Hello,
> 
> My buddy Dirt McGirt asked me to join him over here. We were both perma-banned by some hateful Dembots at another board. He tells me this board is much better and the liberals are intellectually honest and interested in real debate rather than blind DNC loyalism and party hackery. Nice to meet you all, conservatives and liberals alike.
> 
> --Snowman



I was one of the good liberals.

Name - wiggles to you (I also considered Officer Sugartits, but now I'm glad I went the way I did)

Sex - Female (Dirt McGirt outted me)

What brought you here? - snowman and dirt and the hope of something more interesting than a daily flood of HuffPo and Keith Olbermann.

Picture? -


----------



## Annie

wiggles said:


> I was one of the good liberals.
> 
> Name - wiggles to you (I also considered Officer Sugartits, but now I'm glad I went the way I did)
> 
> Sex - Female (Dirt McGirt outted me)
> 
> What brought you here? - snowman and dirt and the hope of something more interesting than a daily flood of HuffPo and Keith Olbermann.
> 
> Picture? -


Well Wiggles, perhaps Abbey, Bonnie, and Said1 can help you with a make over! LOL, you don't want me to do. 

Welcome, I love your avatar and sig! I say the same about tote bags at all teacher conferences.


----------



## wiggles

Kathianne said:


> Well Wiggles, perhaps Abbey, Bonnie, and Said1 can help you with a make over! LOL, you don't want me to do.
> 
> Welcome, I love your avatar and sig! I say the same about tote bags at all teacher conferences.




Thanks, Kathianne 

Abbey, Bonnie, and Said1 totally hooked me up. Check out my After pic:













Smokin'


----------



## Annie

wiggles said:


> Thanks, Kathianne
> 
> Abbey, Bonnie, and Said1 totally hooked me up. Check out my After pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin'


 Well, getting better! LOL! Wait til the total transformation, they know surgeons!


----------



## Jewlicious

Name- Miriam
Sex- female and a totally hot one
Age- 23
School/Occupation - student / model
Background info- Born and raised in Israel, now living in the Americas


----------



## Annie

Jewlicious said:


> Name- Miriam
> Sex- female and a totally hot one
> Age- 23
> School/Occupation - student / model
> Background info- Born and raised in Israel, now living in the Americas



Welcome! Where are you in school?


----------



## wiggles

Jewlicious said:


> Name- Miriam
> Sex- female and a totally hot one
> Age- 23
> School/Occupation - student / model
> Background info- Born and raised in Israel, now living in the Americas



hello, hot jew lady


----------



## TheGiver

Hi!

Name - Nunya
Sex- Female
Age- 24
School/Occupation - Boise State/Office assistant
Background info- native iduhoian


----------



## Dirt McGirt

TheGiver said:


> Hi!
> 
> Name - Nunya
> Sex- Female
> Age- 24
> School/Occupation - Boise State/Office assistant
> Background info- native iduhoian


24 year old female office assistant? Pffft, feminazi. Go back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich. Hehehehe, just kidding Giver.

Welcome to the boards, Darth Buttplug. Me, HB, and the jew are already here. Is eve still having problems registering? HB is Wiggles, jewboy is snowman, and I'm me.

Hey why do you call yourself TheGiver again?


----------



## TheGiver

Dirt McGirt said:


> 24 year old female office assistant? Pffft, feminazi. Go back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich. Hehehehe, just kidding Giver.
> 
> Welcome to the boards, Darth Buttplug. Me, HB, and the jew are already here. Is eve still having problems registering? HB is Wiggles, jewboy is snowman, and I'm me.
> 
> Hey why do you call yourself TheGiver again?




The slayer is up and running, I do believe.  And I wouldn't have to call myself the giver if you hadn't been so generous with those anal warts.


----------



## wiggles

Hooray for the rainbow puking a rainbow puking a rainbow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






One day, when you change your avatar, that will make no sense.


----------



## dilloduck

wiggles said:


> Hooray for the rainbow puking a rainbow puking a rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, when you change your avatar, that will make no sense.



Thanks--I thought it was a cartoon dinosaur eating it's own tail.


----------



## The Slayer

Hello all

Name: Buffy
Age: 28
Sex: When I can, when I can't I just close my eyes..
Occupation: Work with The Giver and full time student
Background: I am a frequent mover as in I like change a lot. I am also a liberal "oh no" but looking for a board that offers a challenge to stretch my beliefs, or at least makes me think instead of validating that which I already know.
I will have to search for a picture of my good side..


----------



## Dirt McGirt

The Slayer said:


> Hello all
> 
> Name: Buffy
> Age: 28
> Sex: When I can, when I can't I just close my eyes..
> Occupation: Work with The Giver and full time student
> Background: I am a frequent mover as in I like change a lot. I am also a liberal "oh no" but looking for a board that offers a challenge to stretch my beliefs, or at least makes me think instead of validating that which I already know.
> I will have to search for a picture of my good side..



Pardon me, but do you have any brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on?

Hehe. Welcome Sucker.


----------



## boedicca

Howdy!   This place sure has changed since I last visited a few years ago - and the changes all look good!


----------



## tnfzpaul

Hi everyone! Not sure if I have posted here, it's been a couple years if I did.

Name : Paul
Sex: Male

Things I like: Talking about politics, family, history, mmmm Star Wars, beer.

Where from: Maine

What I did and what I do: Former Marine. These days I work.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure if I have posted here, it's been a couple years if I did.
> 
> Name : Paul
> Sex: Male
> 
> Things I like: Talking about politics, family, history, mmmm Star Wars, beer.
> 
> Where from: Maine
> 
> What I did and what I do: Former Marine. These days I work.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!



Welcome to the looney bin.


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> Welcome to the looney bin.



hehhehe thank you! rotfl Glad to be here Sgtmaj


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> hehhehe thank you! rotfl Glad to be here Sgtmaj



Lots of vets on this board...the vast majority are pretty good folk; even if they are *gasp* liberal democrats.


----------



## maineman

tnfzpaul said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure if I have posted here, it's been a couple years if I did.
> 
> Name : Paul
> Sex: Male
> 
> Things I like: Talking about politics, family, history, mmmm Star Wars, beer.
> 
> Where from: Maine
> 
> What I did and what I do: Former Marine. These days I work.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!



where abouts in vacationland, marine?  Capital city here!

welcome...I agree with CSM.... most of the vets here have their heads screwed on pretty damned straight.


----------



## tnfzpaul

maineman said:


> where abouts in vacationland, marine?  Capital city here!
> 
> welcome...I agree with CSM.... most of the vets here have their heads screwed on pretty damned straight.


Brunswick area.

Nice to meet you
/salute


----------



## maineman

tnfzpaul said:


> Brunswick area.
> 
> Nice to meet you
> /salute



that is a beautiful town and a great area.  and the salute is gratefully and respectfully returned.

some of my best friends are marines!


----------



## tnfzpaul

maineman said:


> where abouts in vacationland, marine?  Capital city here!
> 
> welcome...I agree with CSM.... most of the vets here have their heads screwed on pretty damned straight.



Don't get to the Capital much thanks to the gas tax, for that matter all the State taxes got me 

Kidding, I am up that area probably about once per week on average maineman *smile*


----------



## tnfzpaul

maineman said:


> that is a beautiful town and a great area.  and the salute is gratefully and respectfully returned.
> 
> some of my best friends are marines!



My Dad was a 30 year USN VET maineman


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> Brunswick area.
> 
> Nice to meet you
> /salute



Brunswick is where I keep my boat...getting ready to put her in the water soon.


----------



## maineman

CSM said:


> Brunswick is where I keep my boat...getting ready to put her in the water soon.



we should get together for a drink, you and me and Paul


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> Brunswick is where I keep my boat...getting ready to put her in the water soon.


From Maine also CSM? Very cool! We are all in very close proximity of each other! Nice!


----------



## tnfzpaul

maineman said:


> we should get together for a drink, you and me and Paul


I'll find some time and I would be honored. I was walking out of the coffee shop earlier and saw a man with a Vietnam hat on. I could not help myself from going up to him to give him a thank you and a very respectful handshake for his service; all kinds of Vets up here


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> From Maine also CSM? Very cool! We are all in very close proximity of each other! Nice!



Actually, I am from NH...it would be nice to hook up sometime this summer! I would have to wear my decon suit until I got used to MM 


J/K!!!!


----------



## maineman

CSM said:


> Actually, I am from NH...it would be nice to hook up sometime this summer! I would have to wear my decon suit until I got used to MM
> 
> 
> J/K!!!!



even though I am a democrat, I clean up OK


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> Actually, I am from NH...it would be nice to hook up sometime this summer! I would have to wear my decon suit until I got used to MM
> 
> 
> J/K!!!!



hehhehe, NH, sweet! I have been putting much thought into buying a house there. Last time I checked there is no income tax there. How are the property taxes?


----------



## tnfzpaul

maineman said:


> even though I am a democrat, I clean up OK


 dem, rep...beer makes it all go away


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> hehhehe, NH, sweet! I have been putting much thought into buying a house there. Last time I checked there is no income tax there. How are the property taxes?



property taxes are considered high...but it's the only "tax" we have. Plenty of libs/Dems trying to change that, especially in the southern tier where the Mass refugees pour across the border.


----------



## CSM

maineman said:


> even though I am a democrat, I clean up OK



Well, ok, but if I catch anything i'm gonn come to your house and pee on your bushes.


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> property taxes are considered high...but it's the only "tax" we have. Plenty of libs/Dems trying to change that, especially in the southern tier where the Mass refugees pour across the border.



Sounds like you could use another conservative voter.


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> Sounds like you could use another conservative voter.




Always! "Live free or die!" Ya gots ta love the state motto!


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> Always! "Live free or die!" Ya gots ta love the state motto!



Always liked NH's motto!


----------



## tnfzpaul

My Mom's side is from NH; Merrimack area I believe.


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> My Mom's side is from NH; Merrimack area I believe.



That's awful close to home! I used to live in Merrimack when I was a kid...joined the Army and spent 30 years running around then went back to NH


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> That's awful close to home! I used to live in Merrimack when I was a kid...joined the Army and spent 30 years running around then went back to NH


Nice! Small world Sgtmaj


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> Nice! Small world Sgtmaj



I'll let ya know when I'm heading that way...we can get together and schmooze for a bit...even get MMdown and corrupt him.


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> I'll let ya know when I'm heading that way...we can get together and schmooze for a bit...even get MMdown and corrupt him.



hehhee, he's already corrupted. He's a Maine Dem and these Mainers are set in their ways


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> hehhee, he's already corrupted. He's a Maine Dem and these Mainers are set in their ways



Oh I know...I have relatives up there!


----------



## tnfzpaul

CSM said:


> Oh I know...I have relatives up there!


Oh really? Word has it that most Mainers are related. *buttonhole cousins*


----------



## CSM

tnfzpaul said:


> Oh really? Word has it that most Mainers are related. *buttonhole cousins*



Well they aren't from there originally...emigrated from NH!


----------



## maineman

CSM said:


> Well they aren't from there originally...emigrated from NH!




and I am born and raised in the land of lincoln.... I am proudly a transplant, from away....not lucky enough to have been born here, but smart enough to have moved here.


----------



## tnfzpaul

maineman said:


> and I am born and raised in the land of lincoln.... I am proudly a transplant, from away....not lucky enough to have been born here, but smart enough to have moved here.


We do have a pretty State


----------



## Niles

I live in San Francisco, so despite my politics being all over the map they're clearly influenced by the progressive culture and landscape to which I am exposed.  I'm into health and happiness, female, work in nutrition, here to learn more about international politics and discuss some of the issues I'm familiar w/ passionate about (food policy, war on drugs).  Nice to be here!


----------



## roomy

Niles said:


> I live in San Francisco, so despite my politics being all over the map they're clearly influenced by the progressive culture and landscape to which I am exposed.  I'm into health and happiness, female, work in nutrition, here to learn more about international politics and discuss some of the issues I'm familiar w/ passionate about (food policy, war on drugs).  Nice to be here!



Hello Niles, welcome, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Chips Rafferty

Im a 64-year-old male cynic/iconoclast who lives in the hills above Melbourne, Australia with his two German shepherd dogs, who double as Gods, Sam and Lochie. 

Life experience has convinced me that dogs, indeed ANY animal, is a far more agreeable companion than hypocritical humans. (Besides, I dont drink, (A.A.) smoke, do drugs, or make love (ever tried to put a marshmallow in a money box?  ) so you could say I havent got much going for me as a significant other.)

I was expelled from a Christian Brothers concentration camp for kids at age 13 for punching the Head Brother up and went straight to work from there.

I was a Lineman/rigger most of my life until I took a voluntary redundancy from our Civil Aviation Authority, started my own business, made a killing, and retired at age 55.

I lean to the left politically, although that wont stop me from giving the Liberals a serve if they deserve it.

Religion wise, I class myself as an agnostic on the cusp of atheism.

As I said, I despise hypocrisy so ya see there is little chance of me fitting in with rank and file folk. Especially those of the faux decent family values variety.


----------



## Shattered

LMAO!  See?  Libs DO get positive rep sometimes, Roomy.


----------



## Annie

I can't pm you yet, so just wanted to SHOUT OUT Hi!


----------



## JeffWartman

Chips Rafferty said:


> Im a 64-year-old male cynic/iconoclast who lives in the hills above Melbourne, Australia with his two German shepherd dogs, who double as Gods, Sam and Lochie.
> 
> Life experience has convinced me that dogs, indeed ANY animal, is a far more agreeable companion than hypocritical humans. (Besides, I dont drink, (A.A.) smoke, do drugs, or make love (ever tried to put a marshmallow in a money box?  ) so you could say I havent got much going for me as a significant other.)
> 
> I was expelled from a Christian Brothers concentration camp for kids at age 13 for punching the Head Brother up and went straight to work from there.
> 
> I was a Lineman/rigger most of my life until I took a voluntary redundancy from our Civil Aviation Authority, started my own business, made a killing, and retired at age 55.
> 
> I lean to the left politically, although that wont stop me from giving the Liberals a serve if they deserve it.
> 
> Religion wise, I class myself as an agnostic on the cusp of atheism.
> 
> As I said, I despise hypocrisy so ya see there is little chance of me fitting in with rank and file folk. Especially those of the faux decent family values variety.


----------



## Angel Heart

I guess I'll start here. 

I'm a homeschooling mom of 5 kids. I'm an Army vet and married to a Marine vet. We live just outside of Portland Oregon. I consider myself to be a moderate Republican. I don't vote down party lines. 

Don't know what else to add other than... See ya around the boards.


----------



## CSM

Angel Heart said:


> I guess I'll start here.
> 
> I'm a homeschooling mom of 5 kids. I'm an Army vet and married to a Marine vet. We live just outside of Portland Oregon. I consider myself to be a moderate Republican. I don't vote down party lines.
> 
> Don't know what else to add other than... See ya around the boards.



Welcome...

I have to wonder why a mother of 5 children would want the aggravation of posting on this particular board!


----------



## Angel Heart

Well... To sharpen my skills with my children. Several of the topics here are ones I talk with (or will be talking with) them about. I need to know both sides of the argument to properly teach it. 

In addition to that, I love debating. I always have. I was over at TNFZ before it's demise. I post on a few other boards but they are more homeschooling or parenting based. I try and debate with them and they tend not to keep up. I run circles around them. I need more challenges.


----------



## CSM

Angel Heart said:


> Well... To sharpen my skills with my children. Several of the topics here are ones I talk with (or will be talking with) them about. I need to know both sides of the argument to properly teach it.
> 
> In addition to that, I love debating. I always have. I was over at TNFZ before it's demise. I post on a few other boards but they are more homeschooling or parenting based. I try and debate with them and they tend not to keep up. I run circles around them. I need more challenges.



Civil debate is hard to come by. It can happen on this board occassionally though. 

In any case, welcome aboard (again)


----------



## Angel Heart

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Ruby

Hi, new member here.

I am 42 year old Mom of one 16 year old boy, married.

I am an american who moved to Sweden about 5 years ago (due to the fact that my husband is a swede and after talking we decided that Sweden would be where we live).

I work in a school that goes up to 9th grade and I teach converstional english for kids who are behind in the Language and arent comfortable speaking it. It helped a great deal that when I started I was sooo bad at swedish that they felt much better about making mistakes in english. 

I am sure I would be considered a FLAMING liberal by most here.


----------



## hjmick

Welcome Ruby. Don't take your love to town.


----------



## Ruby

hjmick said:


> Welcome Ruby. Don't take your love to town.




Thanks. Darn, had my lipstick on and was headed into town! HOW DID YOU KNOW!?!?


----------



## hjmick

Ruby said:


> Thanks. Darn, had my lipstick on and was headed into town! HOW DID YOU KNOW!?!?



I didn't, I just enjoy quoting old Kenny Rogers songs. But thanks for the visual!


----------



## Sock Puppet

Hello.  I am new here as of today.  Just saying hello.  Look forward to future discussions here.


----------



## hollywoodheidi

Hi!  I just found this forum and it looks really cool. 

Now, I gotta run off and read some posts.


----------



## ReillyT

hollywoodheidi said:


> Hi!  I just found this forum and it looks really cool.
> 
> Now, I gotta run off and read some posts.



Thanks and good to have you.  Best wishes.


----------



## Shogun

Welcome and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## workingevolutio

I just wanted to pop in and introduce myself.  I'm really glad that this board is here and that there's a place to get your voice heard about all of the politics going on in this country.  I think that it will be a great place for the upcoming election.  Who are your favorite candidates so far?


----------



## oOgerryOo

Hey, 
I'm Gerald. 

Just saying hi - I'm new.


----------



## ReillyT

Hi Gerald.  Welcome aboard.  Feel free to dive right in.


----------



## Shogun

Welcome, dude.

Pull up a chair. (but don't throw it at anyone like bobby Knight)


----------



## finebead

Name: finebead

Sex:    Male

Age:    07/29/1952  Currently 55

Occupation: Manage software development

What brought me here:  Good discussion in a well moderated board.  Not sure if I found it, but we'll see.  My last board disappeared.

Background:  Raised poor, got degree, got good jobs.  Married for 26 years, three kids in their 20's.  Used to vote repub, but they abandoned who they were, now I'm an independent.


----------



## Shogun

Welcome to the island, man.


----------



## finebead

glad to be here!


----------



## Shogun

Heya Finebead.


Welcome to the partay!


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





Shogun said:


> Welcome to the island, man.
> 
> (Picture Deleted I don't have enough posts to warrant posting pictures, but imagine The Fantasy Island picture right here.)
> 
> 
> 1. *THE GREAT CWN* thought I would say hi.
> 2. Also I met the short guy Herv'e Villechaize, when I lived in California.
> 3. I bought an easel from him, he advertised in the news paper.
> 3. (a) When I heard him on the phone, I didn't realize who he was, I thought it was an old lady who was a smoker.
> 4. When I went to his house, at the time, I had no idea who I was about to meet.
> 5. And when he came out I didn't exclaim, "Hey your that guy on Fantasy Island!?" just shook his hand and said, "Nice to meet you"
> 6. He walked me through his house showing me his oil paintings he had painted since he was a child.
> 7. He told me he always painted at least one painting every year of his life, since he was a young man.
> 8. Honestly they weren't very good, basic flat images.
> 9. Anyway I used that easel on a rather large canvas I did, and lost the easel some where in a move back to Texas.
> 10. It was a high quality easel that came from England.
> 11. In 1993 he committed suicide, using a gun in a North Hollywood backyard.
> 12. He had many health problems that made living intolerable.
> 12. (a) He seemd like a basically good guy, he will be missed by many.
> 13. Anyway, hello everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


----------



## johnsonjunior

Hi all. Your site usmessageboard.com is very suitable. I think I've found my constant comunication place  
Sorry if wrong branch


----------



## actsnoblemartin

welcome 



johnsonjunior said:


> Hi all. Your site usmessageboard.com is very suitable. I think I've found my constant comunication place
> Sorry if wrong branch


----------



## Alucard

Should we sing the intro?!


----------



## dragonsfly

Hello, I'm dragonsfly and I'm a politaholic.

I'm a former Republican now Independant.. I plan on voting for Obama soon.
I'm sick of both parties and I wish the people could reclaim our country from dishonest politicians.


----------



## megatrendsZ

Hello All 
Im New...


----------



## David_N

Hi from David, 20, in the US Army.


----------



## Annie

David_N said:


> Hi from David, 20, in the US Army.



Welcome and thank you for your service!


----------



## David_N

Hello!


----------



## DamionKutaeff

Hello everybody, my name is Damion, and I'm glad to join your conmunity, 
and wish to assit as far as possible.


----------



## Rogue 9

Checking in.  I don't just sling my real name around on the Internet, so I hope you'll understand if I don't just post it.     I'm 23, a right-leaning moderate, and growing annoyed at the fact that moderators have to approve all my posts and so far are failing to do so.


----------



## Crystal

Name: Crystal
Sex: Female
Age: 33
Occupation/school: SAHM and student
Background info: Born and raised in Texas.  Would like nothing better than to get out of this state.  I have been married for almost 13 years. I have 2 kids, ages 10 and 8. I am currently in school part time.  I love to read and knit.  Oh and I am horrible with introductions.  I never know what to say.  
What brought you here? Debbie


----------



## Shogun

Rogue 9 said:


> Checking in.  I don't just sling my real name around on the Internet, so I hope you'll understand if I don't just post it.     I'm 23, a right-leaning moderate, and growing annoyed at the fact that moderators have to approve all my posts and so far are failing to do so.




welcome to the club.


----------



## cbi0090

I'm relatively new here, although I've posted a few things.  I'm an engineer, done a bit of traveling, play guitar, life time student of human behaviour, politics, religion, and economics and just old enough to start forming opinions based on both study and exerience.  I joined in the hopes of find some real discussion.


----------



## Shogun

welcome to the PARTAY!


----------



## Ravi

Hey, I didn't even see this thread.

Hi, I'm somewhat new and very talkative.


----------



## LereFeagma

Hello guys! Its me, mario! 
I just want to say that your site is amazing! 
Good luck!


----------



## Lucky Man

Name- Kenny Ken...

Sex- I have two kids to prove I have 

Age- 48

Occupation/school- Backhoe operator

Background info- Navy veteran, Living in Texas, I had to put down my dog Hoover last year. He was a great Bassett Hound.

What brought you here? Searching for truth

Picture?


----------



## Eleutherios

Name:  Nick or Nikos
Sex:  Male
Age: 19
Occupation/school:  Merrimack College, Pre-law
Background info:  Born in Southie, moved to suburbs when i was 7.  
What brought you here?  Politics teacher showed a few posts on here to the class, figured i'd check it out for a bit of extra credit, and then decided to stick around.
Picture?  Maybe later


----------



## Ravi

What is Southie?


----------



## Swamp Fox

I believe Southie is someone from South Boston


----------



## Ravi

Swamp Fox said:


> I believe Southie is someone from South Boston



Thanks.


----------



## speedy35

dilloduck said:


> Welcome---jump right on in !!



wow  u and I agree on just about everything so no need to discuss. 
I am retired, lived most of my life in MA and now in AZ
u already said what I believe in   but must add i am a Christian,.


----------



## CSM

Welcome to all the mew folks.


----------



## speedy35

maybe you missed me the first time around

Name- Kenny 

Sex- I have FOUR kids to prove I have

Age- 72

Occupation/school-very retired

Background info- Air FOrce veteran, Living in Arizona, I had to put down my book to do this
What brought you here? I was invited by a person I met on another message board
Picture? You would not want that


----------



## Shogun

Welcome to the party, dude.


I hear Arizona has great stargazing skies


----------



## speedy35

Shogun said:


> Welcome to the party, dude.
> 
> 
> I hear Arizona has great stargazing skies



Ya, some people even say they see UFO's in the western skies

Seriously, i was up North in Payson this past weekend and when you are out in the woods the skies are gorgeous at night


----------



## speedy35

DamionKutaeff said:


> Hello everybody, my name is Damion, and I'm glad to join your conmunity,
> and wish to assit as far as possible.


 either you are stuttering while typing or don't know anything else to say


----------



## Shogun

speedy35 said:


> Ya, some people even say they see UFO's in the western skies
> 
> Seriously, i was up North in Payson this past weekend and when you are out in the woods the skies are gorgeous at night



i dunno about the UFOs but 

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap080416.html


is an amazing shot.


----------



## Gungnir

Name: J.
Sex: Man
Age: ~700,000,000 seconds
Occupation/school: This and that/ Engineering (and failing miserably)
Background info: Nothing much to report, fairly below average.
What brought you here?: I saw the link on another Forum and thought it looked interesting.
Picture? You won't ever get my soul.


----------



## mattskramer

Matt

Male

41

General laborer / Medical coding student

Happily married stoic, relativist, agnostic, and political moderate

casual surfing for political interest chat rooms and boards

no


----------



## speedy35

is an amazing shot.[/QUOTE]

AMazing... we don't see that in Phoenix at all.


----------



## DerieffersmUG

Just wanted to say hi to everybody 

I really enjoy the forum


----------

